# Private Forums - Should be sorted?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The MA, AL etc and all other private forums should now be visible to those users who previously had access.

Please confirm!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> The MA, AL etc and all other private forums should now be visible to those users who previously had access.
> 
> Please confirm!


Is the access criteria different now the system has changed?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BrahmaBull said:


> Is the access criteria different now the system has changed?


It will be. As it currently stands access is only to people that joined previously.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't seem to have access anymore... got a notification about a post of mine being liked but don't have access to view it.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I still have access to the private forums


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

2004mark said:


> I don't seem to have access anymore... got a notification about a post of mine being liked but don't have access to view it.


I think you may be a one-off case because of the issues we had with your username.
PM me details of what you had access to and I'll sort it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> I think you may be a one-off case because of the issues we had with your username.PM me details of what you had access to and I'll sort it.


All good here Lorian access to both MA and AL


----------

